# Roger Clarkson’s Garden Railroad Website



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

The website for Roger Clarkson’s G scale and HO scale railroads in Riverside, CA, has been updated. The web address remains the same: http://www.rfrailroad.com/

The latest open house schedule (15 days in the months of March, April and May) is posted on the website.

This railroad has been featured on CNN, NBC and several local cable channels. Here is a link to a slide show of this excellent railroad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHTKy3RHA18

The one-third acre G scale railroad with 3,000 feet is a treat as is the large HO scale railroad in the three-car garage.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Always great to have your event updates, Bob. I only wish I was a bit closer to the west coast!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

